# Tailights & other lights out



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

My wife's sister just called and she doesn't have any brakelights and she said several other lights don't work as well.

Can someone give me info on where to tell her to look for the fuse box and what fuse & amperage may be blown?

TIA
Dave


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

*well it could be any fuse*

it could be any fuse? could you find out what other lights are out? if it is her dash light you need to change all the light fuse even if they dont look blowen. the same thing happned to me and i changed everyfuse and then it worked but make sure she changes the tail light fuse that is the first one to change then tell me what happned


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm saying the fuse is blown. Thats will make the lights not work. The only other thing that I can think of is a short in the cicuit.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well it is the fuse that i blown because the same thing happned to me when i installed my foglights, it looked as if no fuse was blowen but that is why i changed all of them if you got 10 buck to change the fuses be sure tp check the tail light fuse


----------

